# Brembo rotors



## Sentra B12 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a question, i will buy a bremo rotors for my B12 90 4 door sedan, they are solid as the original ones and fit perfectly with the rest of the braking system. The question is that if i have to change the brake pads or anything else or just change the rotors.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*my opinion..*

you'd want to change the pads in addition to the rotors. Just makes sense to do it all at the same time to get the most benefit from your install of the new products.. plus pads aren't very expensive..


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Always change the pads when you install new rotors. If you do not change the pads you will ruin the new rotors. The old pads will have uneven wear from use, that wear will quickly transfer to the new rotors.


----------



## Sentra B12 (Oct 17, 2006)

I think that maybe i can clean the pads becuase they are very new, i bought then like one month ago or somenthing.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Sentra B12 said:


> I think that maybe i can clean the pads becuase they are very new, i bought then like one month ago or somenthing.


The only concern i would have is the rotors are now flat, and the pads have bedded into the worn rotor.
I suggest taking them out and using a flat surface, a small sheet of glass, 12 x12 x 1/4 works great, and emery paper sanding them till they are flat ( or at lest 90% flat.)
This will insure you dont have brakes that wont stop the car.
remember to bed them in by stopping from 30 mph about 20 times, look this up as i cant remember the exact spec from the FSM.
Good luck....


----------

